# Substrate, Do I Need It?



## GPSpiderMKII (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the site and pretty new to keeping fish. I've spent the past few hours searching topics but really havnt found the exact answer im looking for. I was just wondering if substrate was an absolute necessity for keeping live plants... i've read that some people keep their live plants in pots with substrate but the plant doesnt grow well, at the local pet store it doesnt seem like they use it so this is why I ask. Thanks.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes you can have plants in clay pots in a bare bottom tank. You need proper substrate in the pots. You can also attach plants to rocks and wood w/o and substrate needed at all.

This picture was taken a few days after the tank was set up:


----------



## GPSpiderMKII (Apr 26, 2005)

Well i already have some gravel added to the tank... can I put the live plants in that and have them grow, or should i put them in plants with the substrate in there?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Not many plants will grow well in plain gravel. I have plants in plastic mesh pots with Flourite, a proper planted aquarium substrate, in my 20 gallon tank. Some plants don't survive (water spritae and cabomba have died) but other things I've tried have done well (cyptocornes, sagittaria, shade mudflower, vallis). Alos Java fern, but that's on rocks, not in pots. 

I suggest that you either stick with plants that don't really need much in the way of substrate (like the ones that are tied to rocks/wood, or ones like hornwort or elodea which don't have much in the way of roots) or put your plants in a good substrate. This substrate can be either covering the tank floor (ie, replace your gravel) or in pots. For substrate in pots, Flourite works, or gravel and laterite (special clay gravel addative) or just plain potting soil covered by an inch of gravel. Obviously you wouldn't want to put laterite or soil in a mesh pot, you can use clay or plastic pots for this.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

first, let me say Welcome! i heard sand is better because it lets the roots grow better


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sand isn't better. It isn't worse eather. But it is inert, lacking the elements plants need to grow. While any substrate can grow plants, certain substrates, have better attributes and others can compact. With sand, your plants need a to grow roots quickly, and/or snails to keep it airrated. You must also add more ferts to the water column to make up for the defficiency in the substrate. Plant spikes work well, assuming they do not contain NH4. Plant ALWAYS take nutrients from the water column first as they expend less energy moving them around. Heavy root feeders are believed to be because they draw upon the water column much faster than other plants.


----------

